# Keeping wood moist



## story97 (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm still new to this art form, but i love it. Been doing almost exclusively chip carving, and I can't get enough. But I'm finding a problem.

I order wood from a couple wholesales, but i was wondering, how does one go about keeping wood moist and not letting it dry out before carving?

I notice that when I buy boards by the end of the run they seem dried out, and are harder to carve. When i get a fresh shipment in they are nice and wet. almost to the point you can feel it, and they carve like a hot knife through butter.

Would it help to use a plastic wrap around them? if so should I do it individually or could i wrap like 10 boards in one bunch?

I know there's got to be a way to keep from losing the moisture in them. at least I hope


----------



## story97 (Jun 15, 2014)

still hoping for some insight here.

I decided to individually warp them so they will at least be kept as contained as possible.

I also labeled my wood, which probably seems silly but when sitting l;like this i can't tell what's what.

Since I didn't wrap all of them I put 'old' on wood that i had before getting this order in.

.


----------



## story97 (Jun 15, 2014)

hmm.. strange forum structure. That pic is half cut. here's alink to the whole picture

direct link


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmmm, I'll start by saying I've been carving for a few years, but I wouldn't claim to be an expert on wood and moisture content. I live in Arkansas which can be quite hot and humid, but all my carving wood is stored outside in my garage. Not climate controlled at all, but covered and closed in. I buy some wood from out of state and other sources, but I have never bought any that was "wet". I buy wood from Heineke that is probably kiln dried and not especially old, and I have bought wood from club members that is 20-30 years old and was stored in their garage. It all cuts fine when my tools are sharp, some easier than others. Some thinner pieces warp if not stored correctly, but that's about it. I've never seen wood stored in plastic and have never felt the need to. I have carved a few canes from green wood and I wrapped those in plastic, between carving sessions, to slow down moisture loss to prevent checking. Green wood, which contains a lot of moisture, can be easier to carve in some species of wood. But it is also likely to warp or split as it dries out. And you also have to be careful about mold forming, if you wrap it in plastic. So, I guess my answer is I don't really worry about my wood drying out and I don't think it's a good idea to wrap it in plastic. Perhaps you are storing it in a bad place, like in sunlight? Keep an eye on it and watch for mold spots or moisture forming in the plastic.


----------



## Johnniez (Aug 6, 2014)

I agree about the plastic and mold. I would not dream of doing that..

If I were you I would remove all the plastic and pile them up in a corner somewhere and put a tarp or blanket over the pile and then forget about till you need a chunk to go and carve with.. To me that is the best thing. Basement would be cooler than a garage specially in summer…

Gud Luk

Johnnie


----------

